# Best place for beginner duck hunter.



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, just looking for some advice on where a good place for a beginner to go duck hunting would be. I have been duck hunting before with my dad in Nevada, but haven't been since I moved to Utah. Just looking for a place to spend a day off when I get one and hopefully bag some birds. I don't have a boat or a dog but a good set of waders


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

where do you live ?


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry that would be smart to know. I live in Riverton. Don't mind a drive though


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

right now it been tough hunting.You got og bay,harld crane.There another one right by you i can think of the name. Then you can drive down to farmington bay. There are birds at all three of them.it going to take time for you to learn where they want to be and where you need to hike to. I would start there and go from there. good luck


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Riverton, not Riverdale. Right?


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Teal shooting right now if off the charts. Between 11am and 2pm it has been nearly non-stop shooting lately. I think just about anywhere you go right now with shallow water should be pretty good.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> Riverton, not Riverdale. Right?


Yes Riverton. And thanks for the other replies! I've been looking at the WMA maps on the DWR website.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've not hunted it much but I was told the other day that Utah Lake is hunting pretty well right now around the airport and the Mud Lake area.


----------

